

Wists-ful thinking: lessons from a prelude to Pinterest - sajid
http://gigaom.com/2012/05/27/wists-ful-thinking-lessons-from-a-prelude-to-pinterest/

======
drumdance
"Wists was also too early. The big social networks weren’t in place yet for
the site to leverage off of."

This. A few years ago a friend of mine had just joined a company called
Groupon. He showed me the sharing component and I knew right away it would be
successful.

I remember first encountering the group buying idea around 1999. It was a good
idea but lacked the distribution channel that Facebook and Twitter provide.

